# شرح عن شبكة ال mini-link رائع جدا وتستخدم في معظم شركات الاتصالات



## م. فايز عيسى (27 أغسطس 2009)

هذا شرح ممتاز ورائع عن شبكة ال mini-link وهو مسمى لاحد انتاجات شركة اريسكون العالمية ، وهذه الشبكة تستخدم لربط شبكات الخلوي . حيث ان الشرح وافي ويخوض بتفاصيل مهمه عن كيفيه عمل هذه الشبكة ومكوناتها ، وحتى الدوائر الكهربائيه لمكوناتها.

واتملى انو تقرءوا الموضوع لانو عنجد بيعطيكم خبره كويسه. وكمان في اي مقابله مع اي شركة اتصالات خلويه بتعمل بهالمجال يتكونوا مميزين كتير عن غيركم بمعرفتها او بمجرد ذكر انكم درستوها او قرءاتوا عنها .

اليكم الملف مرفق .

مع تمنياتي بالافادة وتثبيت الموضوع من الادارة.:14:


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (27 أغسطس 2009)

هو باللغه الانجليزية ، وقييم جدا ، وبتمنى يكون مفيد للي ببحثوا عن الاستفادة.


----------



## حسون-1987 (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور جدا على الكتاب


----------



## م/آية الرحمن (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير على الكتاب الجميل ده ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (31 أغسطس 2009)

لا شكر على واجب . وانشاء الله المزيد قادم.


----------



## مهندس عادل @ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

والله مجهود تشكر عليه جدا جدا .


----------



## araesh2 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جدا رائع ... ربنا يلهمك بالمزيد من العلم يوم بعد يوم


----------



## mayora (3 سبتمبر 2009)

thanks for this book


----------



## mayora (3 سبتمبر 2009)

how to put picture in my signuture


----------



## سعد محمد سعد حسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا بشمهندس


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

لا شكرا على واجب والله يقدرنا على الافادة دائما


----------



## مصطفى حمامو (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على الكتاب وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed mandour (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا..وبارك فيك
*


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

انشاء الله المزيد قادم وبدنا الجميع يكثف جهوده علشان نطله بهالملتقى


----------



## shooterdz (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله على المعلومات


----------



## أسد القدس (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الشكر كل الشكر للمهندس فايز


----------



## Ahmed Adel (19 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ فايز ..


----------



## sky_light (21 سبتمبر 2009)

thankssssssss sooooo much


----------



## eng.hamouri (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ra2e3 gedan
merciiiiii


----------



## phd.loay younis (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مــــــــــــــشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور
جداً,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........................


----------



## phd.loay younis (27 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل و شرح رائع و سهل


----------



## النجم الاتي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*مميز*

مشكور اخي العزيز ومواضيعك كلها مميزة:12:


----------



## louay (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل مشكور


----------



## عصام عبد الله (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير على الكتاب الجميل ده ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله*​


----------



## mustafamogh (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكور لكن النظام اصبح من الماضي انا اركب منه منذ زمن و النظام الاحدث هو tn تنقل حوالي 75 اي ون و اركبه حاليا لايه معلومات حول التركيبات انا جاهز لجميع الاعضاء


----------



## nvufet (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## fakhri abu rafat (21 نوفمبر 2012)

اقبلوا بي زميلا جديدا لكم


----------



## eng.ali48 (30 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engmyra (17 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​.................
​


----------



## qussay75 (20 مارس 2013)

thanks for this book,but this kind of mini link is very old ,now we are working with minilink TN 4.3but some countries is still use this type,this old type required multiplexer marconi to produced ONE STM,I HOPE MY BROTHER TO GIVE ME ANY FILES ABOUT marconi multiplexer flex plex ms 1/4,this kine of MUX is very old and I can not find any thing about it.THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR EFFORTS , ,


----------



## MOHAMED-AHMED (17 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amir_ezat (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

